# John Norton: Is faith the proper condition of the covenant of grace?



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 26, 2022)

_Obj_ 4. Faith is a condition (though not of it self, yet) of salvation, & that in the Elect themselves: therefore the Application of salvation seems not to be free in respect of the Elect.

_Ans._ A Condition, is either a Condition properly so called, (_i. e._ an antecedent Condition,) Or a Condition improperly so called: _i. e._ a consequent Condition. A Condition (properly so called) is a Law, or Observation, annexed to a business; the performance whereof lyeth upon the Covenant; and accordingly the business becometh valid, or null. Such a condition was Works in the first Covenant. If Faith were such a condition, there would soon be an end of the Covenant of grace: yea, the Covenant of grace, were indeed no Covenant of grace.

A Condition improperly (so called, or a Consequent Condition) is such a condition, whose performance by the Covenantee, is absolutely undertaken for; and irresistibly wrought by the Covenantor, and not left in suspense upon the Covenantee, to be performed by his own strength. Faith is a consequent condition, not an antecedent condition. So as this Proposition, _I will give Eternal life unto the Elect, if they do believe:_ is aequivolent unto this, _I will out of my absolute will give unto the Elect Eternal life, because I will out of my absolute will give unto the Elect to believe._ The Condition of Faith depends not upon the Will of the Elect; either to be, or not to be; but upon the absolute and gracious Will of God.

For the reference, see:









John Norton: Is faith the proper condition of the covenant of grace?


Obj 4. Faith is a condition (though not of it self, yet) of salvation, & that in the Elect themselves: therefore the Application of salvation seems not to be free in respect of the Elect. Ans. …




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Terry (Nov 15, 2022)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> _Obj_ 4. Faith is a condition (though not of it self, yet) of salvation, & that in the Elect themselves: therefore the Application of salvation seems not to be free in respect of the Elect.
> 
> _Ans._ A Condition, is either a Condition properly so called, (_i. e._ an antecedent Condition,) Or a Condition improperly so called: _i. e._ a consequent Condition. A Condition (properly so called) is a Law, or Observation, annexed to a business; the performance whereof lyeth upon the Covenant; and accordingly the business becometh valid, or null. Such a condition was Works in the first Covenant. If Faith were such a condition, there would soon be an end of the Covenant of grace: yea, the Covenant of grace, were indeed no Covenant of grace.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. I have benefited greatly from it.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------

